# Torque on Valve Cover



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am installing the valve cover gasket on my car. Does anyone know the torque on the valve cover on the 1996 nissan altima?

TIA


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

2.4 or 2.5? it all depends. ill give you both:

2.4L= Step 1 = Bring all to 35 in-lbs
Step 2 = Then to 69 to 95 in-lbs

2.5L= Step 1 = Bring all to 9 to 26 in-lbs
Step 2 = Bring all to 65 to 82 in-lbs
Thats straight out of the Haynes Manual. Enjoy...

Kurtis


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Kurtis. Have a good week.


Eddie


----------

